# BFP before first AF after miscarriage!



## victoria1987

Sorry this is so long...

It looks like I am expecting again after my mc on 24th December! I know that this is crazy soon (I did not even have an AF yet) I genuinely did not believe it until I had it confirmed today!

Here is my story, my first pregnancy sadly ended in mc on Christmas Eve at 6 weeks. I went to the hospital that morning due to bleeding and severe cramps that had started late on the 23rd. I was told that my betas were well below where they should be at 6 weeks and an internal u/s showed only a sac. I was told that the pregnancy likely did not progress past 4 weeks :(. DH and I wanted to NTNP as soon as we could and let nature take it's course, we were given the go-ahead to do so once I stopped bleeding and we felt ready. Over the past month we were NTNP anticipating it taking about 6 months or so based on what I thought I knew about fertility after mc. 

I took a hpt at 7 days and 10 days post mc both of which showed neg. I was so pleased with this as I know many women can take quite a while to get their neg, although I was not terribly surprised as when I had my blood test at the hospital it was explained that my hCG levels were extremely low and likely had been going down for about two weeks before I began to bleed. My cycle after the mc seemed almost normal (kind of like a heavier period), bleeding lasted 4 days plus one day of spotting and I felt myself Ov along with EWCM around the normal time. 

I would have expected to get AF on 20th Jan (based on normal cycle) and I took a hpt on 16th faint pos! 18th MUCH darker pos! and then a cb digital on 20th and got 2-3 weeks!! I didn't get that once in my last pregnancy!! I went to my Dr. yesterday where I was given urine pg test (pos), internal exam and blood work. Received a call today from my Dr. with blood results showing that they are within the range of normal for approx. 4 weeks pregnant. 

SO pleased and also so very very anxious and scared. It really doesn't feel real yet and I just cannot believe that I got pregnant this quickly after my mc. Have any of you girls gotten pregnant before first AF after mc? I just really need to hear some happy endings!


----------



## tinymumma

Didn't want to read and run <3
I got my bfp the day after my due date of my second m/c. Certianly wasn't expecting it and your emotions are completely normal! Being frightened of another loss is ok, I'm the exact same. Just remember to keep hydrated, rest a lot and try not to stress about it (easier said than done, I know xox) Good news about the blood work! 
Best of luck for a happy and healthy nine months! 
Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Mumtodogs

I got a bfp a month after a mc, no AF inbetween. I was terrified that this was too soon and something was going to go wrong.

As it is, I've got myself a little kungfoo fighter in there, happily kicking and punching his Mummy at any opportunity.

Congratulations on your bfp, try to relax and enjoy it, but I know how hard it can be. I didn't 'acknowledge' this pregnancy until I was about 14 weeks, because I couldn't stand the thought of loosing another one.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I didn't get an early BFP but definitely understand the anxiety. I tried to focus on the weekly milestones, using an app, to follow baby's progress. Also waiting longer to acknowledge this pregnancy. Didn't make it public until 18 weeks after multiple scans showing all was well. 

Good luck!


----------



## dairymomma

I found out in early July that my 14 week baby's hb stopped just days before my ultrasound. I ended up having a D&C a week later and was shocked to find myself pregnant again in early September after just one AF and not ttc. Sadly that too ended in m/c in early Oct as the pregnancy was a blighted ovum. Five weeks later, I got the biggest shock of my life when a pregnancy test came back bfp. I had a doctor tell me straight out it would end in miscarriage, bleeding/cramping/spotting from 5-10 weeks, and anxiety issues that got so bad I nearly ended up in the ER due to a panic attack. Yet, here I am just days away from 20 weeks and all is well. Getting pregnant so soon after my last miscarriage (which was #8 overall) certainly added to my stress and fear and my bleeding obviously didn't help. BUT aside from those few issues, this has actually been one of my easier pregnancies. Not much morning sickness or anything, baby has been moving consistently for weeks now, and my new doctor (the other one is no longer my dr) is so amazingly optimistic and happy for me. So hang in there. It's hard. I know exactly what you are going thru but try to relax as best you can.


----------

